# Ad credits with 3 year membership



## tschwa2 (Mar 23, 2014)

Do you get 75 ad credits with a 3 year membership or only 50 since you are paying 2x's the annual fee?


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 23, 2014)

the 3 year membership renewal is only for renewing members.

your account will have 75 credits in it upon your renewal for 3 years.


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks. 
Renewing member- that would be me.


----------

